

Critical Infrastructure Vulnerable to Cyber Attacks, Experts Warn - lsiebert
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/investigations/Critical-Infrastructure-Vulnerable-to-Cyber-Attacks-Experts-Warn-290370921.html

======
bediger4000
The "Project Aurora" mentioned in this article is sometimes cited as possible
precursor work to Stuxnet ([http://www.npr.org/2011/11/02/141908180/stuxnet-
raises-blowb...](http://www.npr.org/2011/11/02/141908180/stuxnet-raises-
blowback-risk-in-cyberwar)). Given Stuxnet, DuQu, Flame, Qwerty
([http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/regin-malware-
unma...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/regin-malware-unmasked-as-
nsa-tool-after-spiegel-publishes-source-code-a-1015255.html)) - sometimes
thought to be part of Regin, all of which are at least arguably NSA malware,
the Feds are aware of infrastructure attacks. Hell, part of the NSA is
arguably supposed to be figuring out and protecting us against this kind of
infrastructure attack
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Security_Agency#Struct...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Security_Agency#Structure),
Directorates I and R, at least).

So we conclude that the Feds are at least leaving the flawed "critical
infrastructure" in place, of not actively working to insert more
vulnerabilities.

The only question is why so very few in the media are calling this suspicious
behavior out.

------
lsiebert
Posting this as something to discuss, as presentation of the topic of cyber
security in the media, not because I believe that it's good journalism.

